# Negative POAS Test after 6dpt5dt :(



## Emily-Jayne (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi! 

Today I give in and done a POAS test with an early detection kit and yep, came back negative   Yes I know it is still very early but I think it was with reading other people testing 5dpt and got a BFP and I got impatient! Also I done it just before lunch today so was a late wee to use as well :S Anyways, even though I know there is still hope I can't help but feel a bit panicky now quite downhearted   I had noticeable mild pain/cramping in my tummy on 4dpt so could have been implantation? 

I do have another test to do in the morning but is this still too early? I hope someone can shed some light on and perhaps hope on this for me! My scheduled test is due this Monday so panicking a bit please!


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Emily-Jayne it's too early to check anyway you still have time, don't look at others who have done it earlier each one of us has his own body, what works for others doesn't mean will apply to all of us, check this link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312646.0 or read about the others ladies in topic ladies in 2 weeks waiting
good luck


----------



## Emily-Jayne (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you for your reply mimiuk  

That does make me feel better thank you! It's this 2ww plays with your sanity so I've found myself looking up alsorts and panicking myself  lol    

X


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

I feel that the 2 weeks are stressful enough without me adding to it by testing too early get all worked up over the result, even if positive it's stressful coz you still have to do the beta (blood test) to know if it's not chemical  or an ectopic pregnancy and as in extra in my case a miscarriage as I had 2 before, so just relax and wait for your test day (if you can), I watch TV, read books, walk in park, make my hubby do the house work , sleep or eat and nosy on the forum and help others if I can


----------



## Everlong09 (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow, your brave testing so soon!  

I'm in my 2ww after my ET on Wed and I honestly don't want to know at this point. Normally I would be itching to know but this time I'm so scared and just trying to relax and let be what will be. I've had so many bfn's in the past they always hurt me so much and were so hard to accept. Then I got my bfp and it ended up in MC. So this time it's mixed emotions. All I know is I have the strength to not even want to poas. Lol. 

FINGERS CROSSED for us all xxx


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would have been amazed if you had got a BFP 6dp5dt without FMU. I tested positive 7dp5dt with FMU and it was a squint of a line! Don't give up hope yet xxx


----------



## Emily-Jayne (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep definitely not going to test myself until test day now mimiuk lol going to relax and just go with it (well try lol)   It's just this 2ww as I think with the treatments stimming etc you've more to fill time with if you like, then we have this waiting!

Hopefully it's going to be good news to report Monday for me and Wednesday for you Everlong09! Congrats to you vickster_77!   crossed for everyone and i wish everyone the very best of good luck!      XxxxxxxXxx


----------



## Emily-Jayne (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, just thought I would update everyone as I got a BFP today!    soooooooo happy!!!


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say Congratulations 
I hope you have a happy and Healthy Pregnancy  
Xxxx


----------



## Everlong09 (Dec 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! What happened to the "I'm not going to test again until test day" haha!!! Do you have any symptoms? I'm 5dpt and I don't have any! I'm so worried and have convinced myself it's a bfn 

Congrats again! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations* Emily-Jayne*


----------

